# That look like otherGuitar players people/things



## Riffer (Mar 25, 2010)

EDIT: I FUCKED UP THE TITLE OF THE THREAD. IT'S SUPPOSE TO BE "Guitar players that look like other people or things"


So I was watching a video of Dino playing guitar, and me and my girlfriend said he looked like someone else we've seen before. Then it hit me..................Danny Devitos Penguin from Batman Returns!











I think it's a pretty good comparison. Anybody else have a guitar player they say looks like another person or thing?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## SevenStringSam (Mar 25, 2010)

tooch and jesus..


----------



## MJS (Mar 25, 2010)

Riffer said:


> EDIT: I FUCKED UP THE TITLE OF THE THREAD.





The first thing I did when I clicked the thread was look to see what country you were from, figuring English wasn't your first language... didn't recognize you without the paint-huffing Charlie avatar. 

I wish i saved them... but if you find the right picture of Michael Ian Black and compare it to the right picture of Paul Gilbert... they can look pretty similar. Paul has a few facial expressions that remind me of some of the goofy faces Michael makes.


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## pink freud (Mar 25, 2010)

Roger Waters





Richard Gere


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 25, 2010)

My bass player looks just like Aragorn... can't be bothered to post pics though.


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 25, 2010)

Session ace Leland Sklar:






...and Dumbledore.





And this one, Tuomas Holopainen of Nightwish, and Mr. Sparrow:


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 25, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Session ace Leland Sklar:



there is no way that is a real picture...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 25, 2010)

Varg Vikernes









Neil from The Young Ones


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 25, 2010)

Billy Corgan/Kirsten Dunst


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 25, 2010)

Think he looks more like Gerard Way from MCR myself.


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 25, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> there is no way that is a real picture...


 
 I know what you mean... but we just have to accept that Prof. Dumbledore is also one of most revered session bassists of our time!


----------



## Variant (Mar 25, 2010)

This one get's thrown around quite a bit:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 25, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Varg Vikernes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shout. There's a lot of great shouts in this thread, I approve


----------



## Bungle (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## liamh (Mar 25, 2010)

Hahaha


----------



## -mouse- (Mar 25, 2010)

just a little


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 25, 2010)

George Lynch.








Ronn Moss (Ridge from The Bold and the Beautiful).


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 26, 2010)

George Lynch used to be so cool


----------



## Randy (Mar 26, 2010)

Bungle said:


>



All_¥our_Bass?


----------



## loktide (Mar 26, 2010)

^


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 26, 2010)

Kieth Richards








Lance Henriksen


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Mar 26, 2010)

will ferrell:




chad smith:


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 26, 2010)

Les Claypool







General Custer


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 26, 2010)

Flea




Wayne Rooney


----------



## synrgy (Mar 26, 2010)

kingpinMS3 said:


> (will ferrell = chad smith)



Thank you. I've ALWAYS thought that, myself.


----------



## MFB (Mar 26, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Thank you. I've ALWAYS thought that, myself.



Apparently dozens of others have too since he was reported to have worn a "I'm Not Will Ferrell" t-shirt during a Chickenfoot show  I think it may have even been one of their talk show performances


----------



## lobee (Mar 26, 2010)

MFB said:


> Apparently dozens of others have too since he was reported to have worn a "I'm Not Will Ferrell" t-shirt during a Chickenfoot show  I think it may have even been one of their talk show performances


Yeah, I saw that! I'm pretty sure it was on Conan, and at the end Satch gave Coco one of his guitars.


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 26, 2010)

I always figured Les Claypool looks a lot like Gary Oldman myself...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 26, 2010)

I can go with that too


----------



## MFB (Mar 26, 2010)

Plus, both Gary Oldman and Wes are the shit in their fields


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 26, 2010)

MFB said:


> Plus, both Gary Oldman and Wes are the shit in their fields


 
Hells yes!


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 26, 2010)

^
I think the top due is the singer from the Deftones, but who in the bloody hell is the guy on the bottom?


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 26, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> I think the top due is the singer from the Deftones, but who in the bloody hell is the guy on the bottom?


 
That's Chris Nuñez from Miami Ink. Don't you watch your Discovery Channel?   Nah I admit it was a bit obscure.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 26, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> That's Chris Nuñez from Miami Ink. Don't you watch your Discovery Channel?   Nah I admit it was a bit obscure.



Only for _How It's Made_ and _Dirty Jobs_. I'm not really in to tattoos, so while I'm aware of that show, I'd never watch it.


----------



## matt397 (Mar 26, 2010)

Bungle said:


>



Or !


----------



## matt397 (Mar 26, 2010)

Riffer said:


> EDIT: I FUCKED UP THE TITLE OF THE THREAD. IT'S SUPPOSE TO BE "Guitar players that look like other people or things"
> 
> 
> So I was watching a video of Dino playing guitar, and me and my girlfriend said he looked like someone else we've seen before. Then it hit me..................Danny Devitos Penguin from Batman Returns!
> ...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## ry_z (Mar 26, 2010)

13point9 said:


>


----------



## sami (Mar 26, 2010)

OMG Legendary Thread of 2010!!!!!!!


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 26, 2010)

Nergal.








Jeremy Irons in "The Time Machine".


----------



## leandroab (Mar 26, 2010)

Fergie = Carrot top
http://yepyep.gibbs12.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/fergie_carrot_top.gif


----------



## 4jfor (Mar 27, 2010)

I've always liked this one




(Not a fan by the way)


----------



## Variant (Mar 27, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> I always figured Les Claypool looks a lot like Gary Oldman myself...



*Dude, a Claypool-Oldman combo would be pure, unadulterated, fucking win!*


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 27, 2010)

Mark Chavez from Adema.








Dane Cook.






Anyone?


----------



## White Cluster (Mar 27, 2010)

I









I HATE Dane Cook!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 27, 2010)

I hate Dane Cook too, smug fuck.


----------



## Meh (Mar 27, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I hate Dane Cook too, smug fuck.



Ditto, screaming stuff that wasn't funny at regular volume does not make it funny.


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 27, 2010)

It was only a matter of time...






Plus:







Equals?


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 27, 2010)

^
loooooolllzzzzzzzzzzzzlllzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## xiphoscesar (Mar 27, 2010)

^^


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Mar 28, 2010)

No guitarists, but still pretty metal:


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 28, 2010)

/thread


----------



## pink freud (Mar 28, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> /thread


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> /thread


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 28, 2010)

Randy Blythe








Scar from The Lion King


----------



## Alberto7 (May 2, 2010)

Mikael Akerfeldt - Opeth aaaaannnndddd Adam Goldberg



I love this thread


----------



## ittoa666 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Antimatter (May 2, 2010)

David Draiman of Disturbed






Howie Mandel, Deal Or No Deal


----------



## eleven59 (May 2, 2010)

Alberto7 said:


> Mikael Akerfeldt - Opeth aaaaannnndddd Adam Goldberg



So true


----------



## liamh (May 2, 2010)

Paul Giamatti anyone?


----------



## Varcolac (May 2, 2010)

liamh said:


> Paul Giamatti anyone?



Nuh uh.


----------



## liamh (May 2, 2010)

Amirite???


----------



## Korngod (May 3, 2010)

John Petrucci




John Paul Tremblay (Julian from Trailer Park Boys)


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 3, 2010)

@liamh : steve Vai..hell yeah!!

@Korngod : what on earth are those %$#%^%^&% Pettruci is wearing!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Remus (May 3, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> @Korngod : what on earth are those %$#%^%^&% Pettruci is wearing!!!!!


 
New Rock Direct. New Rock Boots New Rock Shoes. Free UK Delivery


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 3, 2010)

i must be too fucking old for this kind of shit!!! 

seriously...imagine bringing a chick back home who digs those...what else has she got for you?!!!

New Rock MPX Extreme. Style 8332 S1.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 3, 2010)

Korngod said:


> John Petrucci
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OH MY FUCKING GOD

POST OF THE FUCKING CENTURY!


----------



## Prydogga (May 3, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Randy Blythe = Myself.



You know it to be true Ross


----------



## matt397 (May 3, 2010)

Trent Reznor




Alec Baldwin 10 years ago


----------



## darbdavys (May 3, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Nuh uh.



FFS, I wanted to post it as soon as I saw this thread


----------



## jkspawn (May 3, 2010)

kingpinMS3 said:


> will ferrell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These guys had to be separated at birth! The resemblance is uncanny 


Next time chili peppers play a show, when they come out on stage, they should have Will Ferrell come out and sit at the drum kit, see if anyone notices!


----------



## lobee (May 4, 2010)

Maybe throw in a little Vincent Schiavelli and you got yourself a match!


----------



## vhmetalx (May 4, 2010)

darbdavys said:


> FFS, I wanted to post it as soon as I saw this thread



THIS! FUCKING THIS!
i was gonna post this but i checked the thread first hahaha.
i fucking love this thread.


----------



## MFB (May 4, 2010)

lobee said:


> Maybe throw in a little Vincent Schiavelli and you got yourself a match!



Oh. my. God. 

...that means 

Keith is really : 






KURGAN


----------



## budda (May 4, 2010)

Guys, Richards only looks like one other "person".

Allow me:







...


...







Jeeeez


----------



## gunshow86de (May 4, 2010)

What about...........


----------



## Randy (May 4, 2010)

...noodles?


----------



## lobee (May 5, 2010)

MFB said:


> Oh. my. God.
> 
> ...that means
> 
> Keith is really KURGAN





There can be only one.


----------



## Bungle (May 5, 2010)

Not a guitarist, I know, but seriously, does anybody know when Tuomas Holopainen turned into Jack Sparrow?


----------



## splinter8451 (May 5, 2010)

Rasputin and Gaahl


----------



## vhmetalx (May 5, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Rasputin and Gaahl



dear freaking lord.


----------



## metulkult (May 5, 2010)

Michael Romeo...


----------



## pink freud (May 5, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Rasputin and Gaahl


----------



## lobee (May 5, 2010)

Also, this.


----------



## splinter8451 (May 5, 2010)

Rasputin has been reincarnated many times it seems. In the same time period. He is everywhere!!


----------



## LUCKY7 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## slapnutz (May 6, 2010)

EDIT:
Damnit, just saw this here...
http://totallylookslike.com/2008/07/24/james-hetfield/


----------



## gunshow86de (May 6, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> EDIT:
> Damnit, just saw this here...
> James Hetfield - Totally Looks Like... Famous People and Celeb Look-A-Likes



And earlier in this very thread?


----------



## slapnutz (May 6, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> And earlier in this very thread?



<Insert "fuuuuuu" image here>


----------



## eleven59 (May 6, 2010)

Bungle said:


> Not a guitarist, I know, but seriously, does anybody know when Tuomas Holopainen turned into Jack Sparrow?



I don't know, but when I saw them, he had an Edward Scissorhands doll on his keyboard stand. I think he's a bit of a Depp fan.


----------



## Uncle Remus (May 6, 2010)

Bungle said:


> Not a guitarist, I know, but seriously, does anybody know when Tuomas Holopainen turned into Jack Sparrow?






http://img5.allocine.fr/acmedia/medias/nmedia/18/66/77/28/18954030.jpg


----------



## splinter8451 (May 9, 2010)

Spock and....






Chimp Spanner/ Paul Ortiz. 

 

and...






All the same.


----------



## leandroab (May 9, 2010)

Keith Merrow looks a lil bit like Satriani IMO


----------



## JohnIce (May 9, 2010)

eleven59 said:


> I don't know, but when I saw them, he had an Edward Scissorhands doll on his keyboard stand. I think he's a bit of a Depp fan.


 
He had a Jack Sparrow doll hanging on his keyboard stand on the Once tour (I think it's there on the End of an Era DVD even). It was thrown up to him by a fan, allegedly.


----------



## JohnIce (May 9, 2010)

Keith Merrow






Jeff Goldblum


----------



## ittoa666 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Syrinx (May 9, 2010)




----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 9, 2010)

Jaroslav Halak/Varg Vikernes


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 9, 2010)

John Petrucci, who looks like Dave Grohl, who looks like Kyle Orton


----------



## MFB (May 10, 2010)

Varg also looks like Lars Ulrich when he has his hair short

Too lazy to do pics


----------



## leandroab (May 10, 2010)

MFB said:


> Varg also looks like Lars Ulrich when he has his hair short
> 
> Too lazy to do pics



I was going to post that until I scrolled down..


----------



## synrgy (May 10, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> All the same.



I definitely see the resemblance to Zachary Quinto, but not so much Leonard Nimoy. For the record I don't think Zachary and Leonard look anything alike, (despite Zachary being PERFECT for the new role of Spock) much less Paul and Leonard.


----------



## matt397 (May 11, 2010)

David Spade





and Beck


----------



## leandroab (May 11, 2010)

^


----------



## gunshow86de (May 12, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


>



Well then he just got quite a show thanks to the magic that is Raisin Bran. 

EDIT: Uh-oh, time for the encore.


----------



## matt397 (May 12, 2010)

matt397 said:


> David Spade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## liamh (Dec 29, 2010)

Bump, this thread is too good.
Mike Vennart (Oceansize)





Jim Sturgess





Bad picture comparison, but if you look at some vids of Vennart, the resemblance is extremely strong


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## bostjan (Dec 29, 2010)

Some of these are great, but most of them I don't get.

I always thought:

Mike Portnoy










looked like
John Matuszak


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 29, 2010)

pink freud said:


> Roger Waters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why have I never noticed this, holy shit


----------



## bostjan (Dec 29, 2010)

Frank Zappa and Inigo Montoya


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 29, 2010)

/THREAD


----------



## bostjan (Dec 29, 2010)

Michael Romeo (awesome all-around guy and great player)




to me, always looked kinda like




Beast from Beauty and the Beast

sorry Michael


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 29, 2010)

Also...

not really look a likes but when ever I think of Michael Angelo Batio I think of:










Hope I don't get banned for that photo^


----------



## matt397 (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Randy (Dec 29, 2010)

Goddamn Richard Gere is a handsome man. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 29, 2010)

matt397 said:


>





Maybe from the inside.


----------



## groph (Dec 29, 2010)

EDIT: BALLSACK! Copy/paste this and shit your pants. I've always thought they looked sort of alike.


----------



## groph (Dec 29, 2010)

Double post, but I just remembered this one and it's too good to not post.


----------



## the drew (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't post pics (stupid computer) but Mark Morton from Lamb of God looks like Zach Galifianakis, the guy from The Hangover


----------



## bostjan (Dec 30, 2010)

A classic, maybe a stretch:

Alexi Laiho





Avril Lavigne


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 30, 2010)

Riffer said:


> So I was watching a video of Dino playing guitar, and me and my girlfriend said he looked like someone else we've seen before. Then it hit me..................Danny Devitos Penguin from Batman Returns!



So I read the thread title and thought... "Well this is gonna be gay..."

Then I read this post... WIN 

Drakkar says I look like Rick James... Does that count?


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 30, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Drakkar says I look like Rick James... Does that count?



Only if you post a pic of you fucking someone's couch. I'm serious. Do it. Now. 

(Work Safe of course )


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 30, 2010)

I need some muddy boots first...


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 30, 2010)

^

What, do you need the recipe for mud or something?

1. Take garden hose
2. Wet dirt
3. Stomp boots in wet dirt
4. Go to neighbor's house 
5. Put boots on couch like it is something to do
6. Take pictures
7. Do cocaine (this can really be inserted anywhere in the sequence, and as many times as needed)

DO IT!!!!


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Dec 30, 2010)

This thread is so full of win. I loves it


----------



## jymellis (Dec 30, 2010)

cousin otis from devil's rejects





and devin townsend


----------



## fuzzboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Brent Hinds:





looks like Zach Galifanakis:


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 30, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Nuh uh.



 this one almost got me in trouble at work for laughing so hard out loud because of the caption underneath the pic " A GOD DAMN GRIZZLY BEAR WTF" LMAO LMAO LMAO 

This thread is fucking great!!!!!!!!!! Other favorites are Carrot top and Furgy, Billy Corgan and Kirsten Dunst  and prince looking like Jafar. The Chad Smith and Will Ferrell is obviously great lmao


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 30, 2010)

bostjan said:


> Michael Romeo (awesome all-around guy and great player)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



         

/THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS UNREAL


----------



## fretninjadave (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Thep (Dec 30, 2010)

Legendary Suffocation drummer Mike Smith looks like....










TPAIN!


----------



## bostjan (Dec 30, 2010)

Michael Angelo Batio looks kinda like Christine Keener and Corey Felman's illegitimate child.


----------



## liamh (Dec 30, 2010)

MAB looks like a naked mole rat with an awful comedy wig


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 30, 2010)

liamh said:


> MAB looks like a naked mole rat with an awful comedy wig



  

Made my day.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 30, 2010)

Alberto7 said:


> Mikael Akerfeldt - Opeth aaaaannnndddd Adam Goldberg
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread





Toki looks like Mikael too.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 30, 2010)

^An interview with Brenden Small said that Toki was designed AFTER Mikael.

EDIT: And now that I remember, when Mikael has his small run on a personal Myspace, one of his blogs was about how Brenden Small made a profile for Toki Wartooth and send Mikael a message saying that he was the character's inspiration.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 30, 2010)

My neighbor looks EXACTLY like Ellen Degeneres


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 30, 2010)

bostjan said:


> A classic, maybe a stretch:
> 
> Alexi Laiho
> 
> ...


They both look like


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 30, 2010)

I was walking buy an Apple store recently and thought I saw a picture of my friend Luca hanging out with a bunch of dudes in the window, then realized it was George Harrison and the Beatles.









He's also often just a bit of excellent facial hair away from being Frank Zappa's Doppelganger.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 30, 2010)

^Handsome fella.


----------



## groph (Dec 30, 2010)

Ugh. My post got completely fucked. Dave Mustaine looks like Donald Trump, and Tom Araya as of late looks like the late Saddam Hussein.

This thread rules, by the way. I almost crapped myself at the Mikael Akerfeldt/Adam Goldberg one.

Oh yes, and Drew Carey = every butch lesbian ever.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 30, 2010)

?


----------



## Tree (Dec 30, 2010)

^win


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 30, 2010)

She's not a guitarist, but Amy Winehouse looks like Sloth.


----------



## PeteyG (Dec 30, 2010)

Frederik Thordendal and Asterix The Gaul?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Dec 31, 2010)

Dallas Toler-Wade:






Mr Freeze:


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Toki looks like Mikael too.





The Armada said:


> ^An interview with Brenden Small said that Toki was designed AFTER Mikael.
> 
> EDIT: And now that I remember, when Mikael has his small run on a personal Myspace, one of his blogs was about how Brenden Small made a profile for Toki Wartooth and send Mikael a message saying that he was the character's inspiration.



Damn, that would explain a lot, actually  even though I never realized the resemblance until WAAAYY after I posted haha props to Brandon Small for creating such a stupidly epic show 



josh pelican said:


> She's not a guitarist, but Amy Winehouse looks like Sloth.



And this is why I'm happy this thread got resurrected  it's so amazing!


----------



## Variant (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## slapnutz (Jan 1, 2011)

Variant said:


>



..and genuine lols were had.


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 1, 2011)

Mårten Hagstrøm





=

A fuckin' jotun!


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 1, 2011)

Howard Jones





Lawrence Fishburn


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 1, 2011)

Sandra Bullock and Michael Jackson





Erik Engstrom (Horse the band) and Napolean Dynomite





Miley Cyrus and possessed girl from the exorcist:





Dr. Frank-n-furter and Lady Gaga:





Kenny Rogers and Harry from Harry and the Hendersons:





Keith Richards and Ramses:





Hayley Williams (of Paramore) and Misty:





Courtney Love and Gollum:





and just for fun
Anton Levay and Kane (from Command and Conquer):


----------



## MFB (Jan 1, 2011)

I knew I liked Hayley for a reason


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 1, 2011)

MFB said:


> I knew I liked Hayley for a reason




Even stranger is that her topless pics didn't do it for me, but that look a like pic did.


----------



## clouds (Jan 1, 2011)

It came to my realisation upon watching telly earlier that 






Liam Gallagher looks a bit like an older version of





Jay from the Inbetweeners.

I guess it depends on finding the right picture/expression.


----------



## MFB (Jan 1, 2011)

That kid has one fucked up head


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 2, 2011)

MFB said:


> Oh. my. God.
> 
> ...that means
> 
> ...





LMAO, how did I ever miss this. That's frickin funny shit!


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 2, 2011)

A guy I know made fun of a hungarian Manson-copy band called Dr. Melancholia
(I'm just gonna link the pics, sort of NSFW I guess)

Original text was:
Marilyn Manson vs. Dr. Melancholia
A Comperative study (or be somebody VERY original...just like your ideals!!!
For a quick audience response start with the poses!

Sexual roleplay on stage...
http://www.freeweb.hu/drf/deface/montazsmanson01.jpg

Belt out a semi-erection for your fans, LOL
http://www.freeweb.hu/drf/deface/montazsmanson02.jpg

Show your gothic ass to the world!
http://www.freeweb.hu/drf/deface/montazsmanson03.jpg

Parade your minuscule dick around
http://www.freeweb.hu/drf/deface/montazsmanson04.jpg


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 2, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Even stranger is that her topless pics didn't do it for me, but that look a like pic did.



And now we see how the Japanese have infiltrated our minds......


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 2, 2011)

Kidneythief said:


> A guy I know made fun of a hungarian Manson-copy band called Dr. Melancholia
> (I'm just gonna link the pics, sort of NSFW I guess)
> 
> Original text was:
> ...



Compare both to GG Allin and they both lose.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 2, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Compare both to GG Allin and they both lose.



The first pic made the almond joy tune pop into my head. "Sometimes ya feel like a nut.....sometimes ya don't"


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 2, 2011)

Also, this was too funny to not post in here.


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 2, 2011)

Jaaaaamie said:


>


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Jan 2, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


>



maybe not the best picture haha i found this on my old hard drive


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 2, 2011)

Jaaaaamie said:


> maybe not the best picture haha i found this on my old hard drive



I think he means you have the two pictures mis-labeled. Matt Heafy is on the left, Pee-wee is on the right...


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Jan 2, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I think he means you have the two pictures mis-labeled. Matt Heafy is on the left, Pee-wee is on the right...




Oh right I guess I couldn't tell the difference


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Even stranger is that her topless pics didn't do it for me, but that look a like pic did.


You too?


Jaaaaamie said:


>


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 2, 2011)

how could we forget this one


----------



## conortheshreder (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Van (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 3, 2011)

conortheshreder said:


>



Wow they totally look alike!


----------

